# natural balance



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

so our 16 week old has been on california natural for 8 weeks because we suspected a food allergy. We went to the pet expo a couple of weeks ago and tons of coupons for natural balance, so I picked up a bag last week and have been gradually adding to each feed...what's your experience/opinion of the natural balance?? At first I wanted to switch because the california natural is expensive, but i have noticed that i would have to feed more of the NB to equal the CN, so I might not be saving any money once i run out of coupons...BTW the price difference was about $5-7


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

My dog does well with it. She has a beautiful coat and the vet is impressed. If you join Natural Balance's "club" on their website, you will receive coupons for their products monthly. It's usually $1-$2 but it's better than nothing.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

he is now doing half and half and doesn't seem to be scratching a lot, which is what he was doing on the breeders feed....our pup too has a dark shiny soft coat, even his adult fur, I want to keep it!! BTW DHau, do you feed the recommended ammount on the bag? Dresden is 16 weeks and 45 lbs., they say 4-6 cups...on the CN I'm feeding 3 cups


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I didn't pay too much attention to what was on the bag but what my breeder told me to do. I think I fed my puppy 1 1/2 cups 3X a day and can't remember if that was plus chicken or beef supplements. Each dog is different. If the dog has firm poops then you are doing great. If runny or soft, you may be feeding too much.

When I first got my puppy, I used the NB Premium dog food. I then switched over to Duck and Sweet Potato because I had a gut feeling my dog was allergic to chicken. As it turns out, I was correct. She is still scratching on the Duck and Sweet Potatoe so I may have to switch over to a product that has fish in it.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i raised all of my pack on the natural balance ultra premium....all 5 from the pugs up to my gsd, they did wonderful. but when storm got itchy, i put them all on the wellness core and went totally grain free while incorporating some raw into their diet. i do the premade raw though. still unsure of myself to do the actual raw, raw, lol!!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

We were on CA Natural too but found even that one grain made Sonny itchy and he had diaherria so we went back to what his foster mom had him on which was Natural Balance and our poop issues have been resolved. Saying that is allergic to grains totally and we will stay on this food.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

sometimes it can take awhile to find a food that the dog does well on. then sometimes they can do well for awhile then not so much. the whole dog journal recommends at a minimum to switch your proteins up at least once a year.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Natural balance Sweet Potatoe and fish has done an excellent job for my dog. he,s been on it since last Aug. excellent coat,stools energy level etc.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: EllyWe were on CA Natural too but found even that one grain made Sonny itchy and he had diaherria so we went back to what his foster mom had him on which was Natural Balance and our poop issues have been resolved. Saying that is allergic to grains totally and we will stay on this food.


isn't there rice in NB?? I'll have to check...


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

my main concern was that i only fed 3 cups of CN and the NB says 4-6 for his current weight...at that rate it wouldn't be worth the $5 difference in price, I also noticed that NB bag was 12.5 lbs vs the CN 15 lb bag..


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: dresden
> isn't there rice in NB?? I'll have to check...


NB makes several flavors that are entirely grain-free.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

well NB does make a lamb and rice...haven't checked my other bag its in the car


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sammy has food allergies and it was so bad when we got him that he developed a staph infection from chewing on his legs. Switched him to NB Potato & Duck and he's doing great on it. Also had problems with his stools, but they cleared up with the NB. I also switched my cats to the NB Duck & Green Pea, and my one itchy cat has gone months without a shot to relieve his itchies.


----------

